

KDE3.x being brought back with Kubuntu 9.04 - jonursenbach
https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty

======
sgrove
Title seems to imply that it's an official decision, and that's a bit
disingenuous.

The normal release will continue with KDE4 and keep pushing it until it's
stable. This is just for people "who are not quite ready to take the jump to
KDE4.x."

~~~
jonursenbach
It's still being brought back, however. KDE3 is not in the Hardy repositories
_at all_, and adding it into your system without compiling everything by hand
can seriously fuck your system over.

